# June 2013 Member Monthly Giveaway! Winner - Fender66



## Jim (Jun 6, 2013)

Let's try this again! Honestly, I want to give this away!

This contest starts today and ends June 13, 2013.

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules <---Click here!
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

*Rules:*
*Read the Rules above!*
*If you made at least 4 posts in May 2013 your'e eligible.*
Moderators, you can get in on these contests too. They are not rigged, I swear.

Winner will be chosen by Random.org https://www.random.org/

*All you need to do is reply here ONCE with the word IN. It will go by the order you respond in.*


Up for grabs this month is a Frog I have wanted for a long time, I just never pulled the trigger to buy one. Bigwave mentioned that he was getting them in so I bounced on order. These frogs are designed by Capt Ken. Here is his website to check them out. https://www.bass-frog.com

Now, some might say these are not weedless, or some might say they cant be bothered with the weedless bands, but If you watch enough videos on youtube or do some research on the net like I have, there is no way you can say that these frogs do not catch fish. Not only do they catch fish, they catch big ones. Just go to youtube and you will see for your self. I purchased 4 packs, and I am going to keep two myself.







The ones I got are from the clone series: https://www.bass-frog.com/Clones.htm

So the winner will get one package of these. The only thing I ask is that you come back and report on what kind of luck you had with this lure.

[youtube]s1J9iyCA2nA[/youtube]


If you are thinking you want to purchase some of these frogs, PM Bigwave. He will take care of you! :beer:

Good luck all!


----------



## BigTerp (Jun 6, 2013)

*IN*

Lucky #1 this time??


----------



## Keystone (Jun 6, 2013)

*IN*


----------



## lswoody (Jun 6, 2013)

IN


----------



## MBH (Jun 6, 2013)

IN


----------



## simbelle (Jun 6, 2013)

In, What the heck! Ribbit!


----------



## earl60446 (Jun 6, 2013)

IN


----------



## riverrat174 (Jun 6, 2013)

IN


----------



## lovedr79 (Jun 6, 2013)

In


----------



## just_fishing (Jun 6, 2013)

In


----------



## fish devil (Jun 6, 2013)

:twisted: *IN*


----------



## Colbyt (Jun 6, 2013)

In.


----------



## fender66 (Jun 6, 2013)

In


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jun 6, 2013)

in


----------



## dsuden (Jun 7, 2013)

In


----------



## one100grand (Jun 7, 2013)

In


----------



## FishingCop (Jun 7, 2013)

in


----------



## parkerdog (Jun 7, 2013)

In


----------



## bigwave (Jun 7, 2013)

Not in, but I did want to mention that you can change the color of these frogs with the latex paint pens found at most hobbie stores. I have a customer that changes the colors to match the hatch for each lake he fishes. Some of the frogs he paints look exactly like the ones on the lake. I am going to try to catch a saltwater snook on one, Sometimes they will hit anything and I think it would be funny to catch a snook on a frog.


----------



## Moedaddy (Jun 8, 2013)

IN


----------



## panFried (Jun 8, 2013)

IN


----------



## Jeff Wenzel (Jun 8, 2013)

This may be one of the best frogs on the market today. I started fishing with them last summer. They are a blast to fish with - whoever wins will be very pleased.


----------



## New River Rat (Jun 9, 2013)

in


----------



## vahunter (Jun 9, 2013)

IN on these! Thanks guys


----------



## muskiemike12 (Jun 10, 2013)

In


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 11, 2013)

In


----------



## Mojo^ (Jun 11, 2013)

In


----------



## Jim (Jun 14, 2013)

Winner Winner Frog leg Dinner! Randmo.org picked number 12, making Fender66 this months winner!

Good job bud!


----------



## fender66 (Jun 14, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=318791#p318791 said:


> Jim » Today, 14:43[/url]"]Winner Winner Frog leg Dinner! Randmo.org picked number 12, making Fender66 this months winner!
> 
> Good job bud!



HOLY CRAP.......you're kidding me.

With the week I've been having....near nervous breakdown levels....something good happened.

I love you all!

Except BassAddict. :mrgreen:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 14, 2013)

Good for your Chris! 


And BAssaAddict is a bad man!


----------



## panFried (Jun 14, 2013)

fender66 said:


> HOLY CRAP.......you're kidding me.
> 
> With the week I've been having....near nervous breakdown levels....something good happened.
> 
> ...



Awesome and congrats!


----------



## vahunter (Jun 15, 2013)

Congrats Fender! Sorry to hear about your week!


----------



## FishingCop (Jun 16, 2013)

congrats man =D>


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jun 16, 2013)

Congrats =D>


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 17, 2013)

Way to go FENDER :beer:


----------

